# Dr. Kellon - ringbone -supplements



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

I recently heard an account of an old (35+) mare with high and low ringbone who, after getting a mix of supplements, showed CLEAN x-rays. NO sign of ringbone any more! The vet was astounded. The mare is still limp-free.

I think the supplements were suggested by Dr. Kellon. They are: Jiaogulan (Chinese herb), Mov-Ease, Al-Car, and AAKG.

Now, they are reputed to be for circulation, and general help for arthritis. I'm just wondering if anyone else has used any/all of these, and their personal results. My little horse has some ringbone starting, not very much yet, but I'd love to be able to prevent anything worse.


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken, ringbone is an overgrowth of bone near the coffin bone so I highly doubt supplements would fix this. Maybe they could relieve pain or help the horse move better, but cure it? Um, no...


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes, excess ossification can wear away again, just like bone can also remodel, given the right(or often wrong) conditions. Yes, suppliments can also help to lubricate joints & such, which can also help arthritic changes. I don't know about those specific supps though & suspect there would necessarily be more to it than solely the supps.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Dr. Kellon is a fraud. There is no proven research that those supplements work (not a single controlled study). She makes claims that they are the "cure" for everything from laminitis to DSLD (degenerative ligaments). She (or the people who work for her) are all over yahoo groups encouraging people to buy herbs from 2 nearly identical websites (that I am certain she owns). She probably has new websites under different names by now... 

Supposedly she is doing a study on DSLD- you send her information on your horse's history, condition and diagnosis. Except it isn't a study. You buy the supplement to enroll your horse in the "study" but don't expect to hear from them again! I did get a packet of what might have been jiaogulan (but who really knows?) that was very dusty/moldy in the mail. 

She targets people who's horses have an "incurable illness". Unfortunately she has a lot of supporters all over facebook/different forums etc... Some people really believe the supplements help, but who knows without controlled trials.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

For arthritis- I would try pentosan injections... It is about the same price as oral supplements and at least has supporting research. Or adequan but that is more expensive.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

4horses said:


> Dr. Kellon is a fraud. There is no proven research that those supplements work (not a single controlled study). She makes claims that they are the "cure" for everything from laminitis to DSLD


I don't have a clue whether she's a fraud about some things but I would be surprised if she really claims that suppliments ARE a cure - that would be just silly IMO, but perhaps she claims they *can help*. If you know anything much about 'proven research' into these things, you'll know there is far too little of it, and it's not worth the money, for pharmaceutical co's that claim to have the drug answers. So absence of proof is by no means proof of absence. 

Your post sounds like you've had a bad experience. I haven't personally felt the need to buy any supps from her, but have gained a lot of good info from her. As with everything though, I'm a bit of a skeptic & don't tend to take the word of one person/study blindly, but have found what she's said substantiated elsewhere. I did her equine nutrition course too, on the recommendation of others I respect who found it worthwhile & thought it was reasonable, for a basic, online course. I've also found no problem with communication on the occasions I've written to her.


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

loosie said:


> Yes, excess ossification can wear away again, just like bone can also remodel, given the right(or often wrong) conditions. Yes, suppliments can also help to lubricate joints & such, which can also help arthritic changes. I don't know about those specific supps though & suspect there would necessarily be more to it than solely the supps.


But given this, have you ever heard of 'curing' ringbone?


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Are we talking articular or non articular? I don't know about articular, where the joints are also damaged, but have heard of the excess bony lumps & various other than 'ringbone' osteo-arthritic changes being 'cured', including one personal, miraculous type experience.... but sorry but can't verify any(including my own experience, as rads weren't done before or after) & haven't looked into that sort of thing for many years.


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

Hmmm...do I spend the $$$ or not???

The horse I heard about had been very lame, and x-rays, or radiograms, did show high and low ringbone growth. She was so old, but this lady often takes in old, frail horses. (One lived to be well over 40.) And recent x-rays did show the growth gone. (My own vet took them. Imagine having x-rays done that aren't necessary! I do like this lady, and appreciate her sharing her findings.) 

She gives a LOT of supplements; the horses have a lovely pasture, companions, a good life. It WAS a miracle cure; but why...??? I can't afford to buy all those extras anyway, but I WAS wondering about the (magic) Chinese herb.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

It's up to you. I tried ALCAR for myself since I don't eat much meat and I had an absolutely horrible reaction to it. This is totally unrelated to Dr. Kellon or anything I posted earlier.

My reaction was within 10 minutes of taking it, my heart started beating fast, I started burning up (as in really burning up), this was shortly followed by the worst GI cramps I have ever had and vomiting. Stupid me blamed it on my GI issues and tried it again a week later and had the same reaction, except the second time it was so bad I thought I would have to call 911. Worst drug reaction I have ever had in my entire life. 

ALCAR side-effects include stomach upset, belly cramps, vomiting, nausea, frustration and restlessness. People taking this could also develop fishy odor belonging to the breath, sweat and urine. Additional ALCAR unwanted side effects are feeling hyperactive plus insomnia when taken later while in the day

A number of the ALCAR side effects certain to particular patient groups incorporate a rise in the volume of seizure attacks in persons with seizure illness, possible psychiatric disturbances similar to confusion and depression on Alzheimer's disease patients, and many data also indicated this supplement may hamper thyroid rate of metabolism. 

I would not try all those supplements at once. Take videos and keep a journal of your horse's lameness issues. Then try the supplements one by one and see how your horse looks.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

Interesting read, indeed. I'm not a huge fan of supplement overdoing, and I think there's SO much on the market today that it's hard to weed through what works and what doesn't. I try to test out things in small amounts to see if there is any difference and then make a decision.

I have some joint arthritis myself and found that only the Cosamin ASU really helps - nothing else works much to be honest, and then for my back issues and my horse's I've used Back on Track stuff for a few years, but recently switched to Draper Therapies because it worked better AND was machine washer and dryer safe (Back on Track is line dry only). I know it made a huge difference post-knee surgery in reducing swelling that even my surgeon was amazed, and I won't ride without the saddle pad now and just started using their recovery leg wraps and my friend uses their hock boots (Draper Equine Therapy- Boots and Wraps) for when my horse stocks up (he's OTTB) and before and after shows and stuff and he loves them  I'd def recommend anything by Cosamin and Draper for sure!


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the personal experiences.

I'm hesitant to accept "miracle cures." I never thought ringbone did anything but either stabilize, or grow.

But then, until this forum, I also thought founder was the end of a horse's useful life; and that "navicular disease" was an order for euthanasia. Ever hopeful!


----------

